# It would be a BIG help



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

It would be a big help to those trying to answer questions if the people posting questions stated where in Canada they are thinking of moving, especially when it comes to questions about the cost of housing, car insurance, weather, cost of living, commuting, healthcare costs and waits etc etc. Stating up front where you want to live will save people from having to ask, remember, Canada is a BIG country, and things vary from one city/ province to the next.


----------

